# wood collection(s) from Beau



## phinds (Apr 28, 2016)

This thread is my showing off, for @ELBeau , the REALLY great set of collections that he recently sold me. Apparently these are from several different collections that were put together at various times many years ago. I've broken the lot up into several batches as shown in the posts below. There are over 200 samples.

Thanks again, Beau


----------



## phinds (Apr 28, 2016)

The jewel of the lot; 50+ samples from a collection created at the New York State College of Forestry which, according to Wikipedia, was the first professional school of forestry in North America and opened in 1898. It closed in 1903 due to some controversial practices and then reopened in 1911 as part of the University of Syracuse (which is how these samples are labeled. No indication of when the collection was done but I'd be somewhat surprised if it was not during the early years of the 2nd incarnation, so the collection is likely pushing 100 years old.

Someone at some point wanted to see a clear end grain section and so attacked every one of them with a razor or sharp knife or something, but it's no big deal.

All of the woods are North American, which is great for me because it means every single one of them is useful for my site and they have both a common name and a botanical name, which is particularly useful.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 28, 2016)

Another batch of identified samples, albeit only with the common name. Again, mostly North American wood so useful for the site. A lot of care was taken in stamping the names into the wood. I'd love to know where these were processed. This kind of stamping likely hasn't been done in a long time so I think these are pretty old. One of the advantages of that is that it lets me show on the site the effects of long aging of the woods

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 28, 2016)

Another batch of identified samples, again with only the common name. Some names are stamped, some are printed. The printing is fairly ornate, so likely these are pretty old.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 28, 2016)

The ones that are labeled with common names only and which I cannot identify. Either the common names are no longer in use (and do not even exist in my 1938 "The Book of Wood Names") or they are so generic as to be nearly meaningless.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 28, 2016)

Identified with very old labels or hand printing.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 28, 2016)

Identified with common names printed very neatly on the side. Most of these woods are South American and about 2/3rds are not familiar to me.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 28, 2016)

Oh, the shame of it all ... most of these are beautifully labeled pieces but over time the labels have become completely unreadable. Some are labled but with names that I am not able to identify. I've included a pic of a couple of really nice pieces. I will figure out what those two are for sure.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 28, 2016)

Paul those look primo and I am glad you had the chance to get them.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 28, 2016)

Very cool. Nice find, nice score...

How come they are all different sizes?


----------



## phinds (Apr 28, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> How come they are all different sizes?


As I pointed out, it appears that they are from several different collections. There are 4 basic sizes with quite a few in each (50+ each on the main two sizes) and then a relatively few odd balls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 28, 2016)

phinds said:


> As I pointed out, it appears that they are from several different collections.



aha...I did read that too...must not have sank in.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 28, 2016)

Looks like a cool find. Identifying those mystery pieces should keep you out of the pool halls for a while.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 28, 2016)

That's awesome! I'm sure most of those woods look a lot different when they were fresh. The last piece in the last pic looks like Tamo Ash...


----------



## phinds (Apr 28, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> That's awesome! I'm sure most of those woods look a lot different when they were fresh. The last piece in the last pic looks like Tamo Ash...


Yeah that was definitely my first thought but the color seems too dark.


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 29, 2016)

What a delightful find! Love that you have obtained for research, etc., and for sharing on WB. Chuck


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 29, 2016)

No better place for that wood to end up. Kudos to @ELBeau for saving them for you. Gary


----------

